# WHY are bone hooded eyes so rare?



## Over (May 6, 2020)

Try to go to the mirror and squint your upper eyelid to have a hooding like Barrett here. I literally cant. I can only fold my skin on upper eyelid.
Now imagine this is his neutral expression eyes.

*Why having such low set browridge is so rare?*
Think about all these tiktok eboy Chads, they all have giga jaws and zygos but almost none of them have completely hooded zero UEE eyes.

Are these gay alien eyes an mutation? High T beasts like Cavillgodx even cant develop such eye area






*Why this shit is so so much more rare than giga jaw & zygos?*


----------



## BadaBing (May 6, 2020)

I have that


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 6, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> I have that


Pics or larp


----------



## Over (May 6, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> I have that


Pics or tales


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 6, 2020)

My hooding is from bones and I think It's genetic


----------



## didntreadlol (May 6, 2020)

When i squint i have hooding like barrett, but i have negative orbital vectors and brown eyes so it doesn't look as godly as him. Barrett got filler for his upper eyelid btw so it's not entirely caused by bones


----------



## Over (May 6, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> My hooding is from bones and I think It's genetic


If it's not correlated to facial development and T levels then hooded eyes are bullshit for women.

Almond with slight UEE seems ideal.


didntreadlol said:


> When i squint i have hooding like barrett, but i have negative orbital vectors and brown eyes so it doesn't look as godly as him. Barrett got filler for his upper eyelid btw so it's not entirely caused by bones


How do you know its a filler
O'Pry even when LOOKING DOWN has ZERO UEE lmao



That's insane


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 6, 2020)

Over said:


> If it's not correlated to facial development and T levels then hooded eyes are bullshit for women.
> 
> Almond with slight UEE seems ideal.
> 
> How do you know its a filler


My dad and grandfather has the same eye area as me
I think it's one of the only part in the face who is 90/100 genetic


----------



## WillVisitGandy (May 6, 2020)

I have that, but it's overrated


A good jaw with average eyes > A good eye area with a weak jaw.


Mathafack said:


> My dad and grandfather has the same eye area as me
> I think it's one of the only part in the face who is 90/100 genetic
> View attachment 393790



Same

I have the same eye area as my uncle, it's purely genetic imo


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 6, 2020)

The feels when i have bone hooded eyes, but shit fat deposits in my orbitals. As well as shitty jaw.


----------



## didntreadlol (May 6, 2020)

Over said:


> How do you know its a filler


In some older pics, he has uee. He's probably gotten fillers in other places aswell
i don't think hooding caused only by low set brows is ideal tho ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 6, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> I have that, but it's overrated
> 
> 
> A good jaw with average eyes > A good eye area with a weak jaw.
> ...


yeah and It's not fat pad bcz when I touch It's a big fucking bones with 0 fat


----------



## Deleted member 3060 (May 6, 2020)

Is this considered low/semi low?


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 6, 2020)

my dad has them........... i do not


----------



## MogTheMogger (May 6, 2020)

i have that but mostly on my right eye, my left eye is subhuman for this reason.


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (May 6, 2020)

suifuel thread


----------



## randomvanish (May 6, 2020)

this is bone related


----------



## Darkstrand (May 6, 2020)

Everyone has that on this forum, remember average dick size here is 7 inches, head size 63cm, Biddeltoid 22 inches and height 6'5


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 6, 2020)

lotox1 said:


> Is this considered low/semi low?



semi low/normal tbh


----------



## Mr.cope (May 6, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> My dad and grandfather has the same eye area as me
> I think it's one of the only part in the face who is 90/100 genetic
> View attachment 393790


Your children will be lucky


----------



## xefo (May 6, 2020)

is that it
Also should I dye my brows


----------



## Mr.cope (May 6, 2020)

You need a low set glabella to have eyes like that
So it’s all genes


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 6, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Your children will be lucky


I hope
At least they will have the chad's life I never had.


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (May 6, 2020)

BadaBing said:


> I have that


Same


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 6, 2020)

I have that, no hooding for your acne


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 393888
> 
> 
> I have that, no hooding for your acne


what's up Mr RichmonBread


----------



## Greeicy (May 6, 2020)

I have hooding but it’s not caused by low set browridge.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 6, 2020)

it’s cope


----------



## Amnesia (May 6, 2020)

Doesnt it prove that u can give urself hooded eyes by filler/fat injection that its not just bones that cause hooded eyes





off topic but brutal descension


----------



## Greeicy (May 6, 2020)

Over said:


> If it's not correlated to facial development and T levels then hooded eyes are bullshit for women.
> 
> Almond with slight UEE seems ideal.
> 
> ...



Sean O’Pry does have exceptional hooding caused by low set browridge but he actually widens his eyes when taking selfies which is his eyes look extremely hooded even at a low angle.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> off topic but brutal descension
> 
> View attachment 393895


Skin legit matters so much, he’s also unkempt


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 6, 2020)

because you need to have a combination of a forward grown browridge, low set browridge, good supraorbital/browridge shape (same thing that dictates eyebrow shape) and then you ALSO on top of that need really good supraorbital fat pads




all of those things are rare


----------



## Mr.cope (May 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> because you need to have a combination of a forward grown browridge, low set browridge, good supraorbital/browridge shape (same thing that dictates eyebrow shape) and then you ALSO on top of that need really good supraorbital fat pads
> View attachment 393897
> 
> all of those things are rare


Fuck opry is a lucky specimen


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> because you need to have a combination of a forward grown browridge, low set browridge, good supraorbital/browridge shape (same thing that dictates eyebrow shape) and then you ALSO on top of that need really good supraorbital fat pads
> View attachment 393897
> 
> all of those things are rare


I wish I had an undereyes support like this


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 6, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> My dad and grandfather has the same eye area as me
> I think it's one of the only part in the face who is 90/100 genetic
> View attachment 393790


Moggers.me


Lifeisgood72 said:


> it’s cope
> 
> View attachment 393893


Upper eyelid fat 404


----------



## Greeicy (May 6, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> I wish I had an undereyes support like this


Soft tissue + positive orbital vector are the only thing you need for good undereye support.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 6, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> Soft tissue + positive orbital vector are the only thing you need for good undereye support.


I need infraorbital rim implant asap


----------



## lonelystoner (May 6, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> The feels when i have bone hooded eyes, but shit fat deposits in my orbitals. As well as shitty jaw.


are you a fat ass?


Mathafack said:


> I need infraorbital rim implant asap


what about some fillers? Fat transfer in that area?


----------



## MogTheMogger (May 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> because you need to have a combination of a forward grown browridge, low set browridge, good supraorbital/browridge shape (same thing that dictates eyebrow shape) and then you ALSO on top of that need really good supraorbital fat pads
> View attachment 393897
> 
> all of those things are rare



is all of that surgery attainable?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 6, 2020)

lonelystoner said:


> are you a fat ass?
> 
> what about some fillers? Fat transfer in that area?


nah 
implants are much better


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 6, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> it’s cope
> 
> View attachment 393893


Mirin zygos


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 6, 2020)

lonelystoner said:


> are you a fat ass?
> 
> what about some fillers? Fat transfer in that area?


no around 15 percent bf


----------



## FacialAesthetics (May 6, 2020)

I have this after I had eye fillers done 2-3 years ago. Somehow the fillers are still there when they were only meant for one year lol


----------



## lonelystoner (May 6, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> nah
> implants are much better


ofc implants are better, but why dont you first try fillers. You have quicker results, faster healing, and way cheaper. Then get implants later on.


FacialAesthetics said:


> I have this after I had eye fillers done 2-3 years ago. Somehow the fillers are still there when they were only meant for one year lol


you had fillers done under your eye area ?


----------



## Zyros (May 6, 2020)

I have kinda this with eyes bit deep in socket as seen in the shadow of second pic with harsh light, even tho I have shit lower lids. I think its bone because despite losing all the fat in the face and lots of weight, the hooding didn't diminish a bit. A strange thing is that its coupled with a very flat flabella as seen in third pic.











But I think its overrated in terms of sex appeal. Generally having a minimum of angularity and tall/wide chin tend to have more impact: you see every tiktok boy has a considerable distance between eyes and eyebrows yet every one of them has tall very square chins.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 6, 2020)

lonelystoner said:


> ofc implants are better, but why dont you first try fillers. You have quicker results, faster healing, and way cheaper. Then get implants later on.
> 
> you had fillers done under your eye area ?


I'm only 17 so I can't have fillers too and It's risky under the eyes


----------



## lonelystoner (May 6, 2020)

Zyros said:


> I have kinda this with eyes bit deep in socket as seen in the shadow of second pic with harsh light, even tho I have shit lower lids. I think its bone because despite losing all the fat in the face and lots of weight, the hooding didn't diminish a bit. A strange thing is that its coupled with a very flat flabella as seen in third pic.
> View attachment 393952
> View attachment 393959
> View attachment 393972
> ...


“But i think it’s overrated in terms of sex appeal”
Says the guy with good bone structure


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (May 6, 2020)

Would it possible to bonesmash supraorbitals to get more hooding


----------



## Nisse (May 7, 2020)

I have minimale UEE and i can get to gandy hooding when i squint


----------



## diggbicc (May 7, 2020)

Bone hooded eyes are not rare, they are the most common thing, *every single person has them....*
(_Except for those suffering chromosomal deficiences or syndromes)_
*Youknow what else most people have? anterior head carriage and tight subocciputal muscles








This will lead to a backward tilted head, that exposes more of the orbital from a perpendicular plane allowing its etire appearnce to be round with UEE(Upper Eyelid Exposure)




Exaggerated pic

Everyone from Barrett to Putin have the same eye shape, only due to a difference in head posture you see their orbital from a different plane. It is a simple consequence of the geometry of the scoket and perspective that decides whether or not you will have bone hooding.*​


----------



## Greeicy (May 7, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> Bone hooded eyes are not rare, they are the most common thing, *every single person has them....*
> (_Except for those suffering chromosomal deficiences or syndromes)_
> *Youknow what else most people have? anterior head carriage and tight subocciputal muscles
> View attachment 394136
> ...


I can’t even imagine how many layers of coping you are on.


----------



## diggbicc (May 7, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> I can’t even imagine how many layers of coping you are on.


Believable, since you lack the imagination to understand the spatial and geometric consequences of the argument I made.


----------



## Greeicy (May 7, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> Believable, since you lack the imagination to understand the spatial and geometric consequences of the argument I made.


You are coping so hard that i might as well believe that you’re just trolling.


----------



## diggbicc (May 7, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> You are coping so hard that i might as well believe that you’re just trolling.


Ok then


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (May 7, 2020)

My 5'3 friend has eye area like that. Basically god tier. Even his narrowish jaw doesn't make his face bad looking. But well, 5'3....


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (May 7, 2020)

I have hooded eyes but my eyebrows are high set and I have weak orbitals


----------



## Chad1212 (May 7, 2020)

Over said:


> Think about all these tiktok eboy Chads


More like tiktok faggs


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 7, 2020)

Lifefuel


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 7, 2020)

Kurwa said:


> My 5'3 friend has eye area like that. Basically god tier. Even his narrowish jaw doesn't make his face bad looking. But well, 5'3....


The heightpill my friend


----------



## WillVisitGandy (May 7, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> Bone hooded eyes are not rare, they are the most common thing, *every single person has them....*
> (_Except for those suffering chromosomal deficiences or syndromes)_
> *Youknow what else most people have? anterior head carriage and tight subocciputal muscles
> View attachment 394136
> ...



Lol this is actually a nice shit post


----------



## Over (May 7, 2020)

lotox1 said:


> Is this considered low/semi low?



No


Zyros said:


> But I think its overrated in terms of sex appeal. Generally having a minimum of angularity and tall/wide chin tend to have more impact: you see every tiktok boy has a considerable distance between eyes and eyebrows yet every one of them has tall very square chins.


Yes jawline theory is legit. And girls say Opry is a robot or alien because of his hooded eyes. It looks good on PSL forum but irl people dont like it.


----------



## uglymofo (May 7, 2020)

milimeters


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Oct 8, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 393771
> 
> 
> Try to go to the mirror and squint your upper eyelid to have a hooding like Barrett here. I literally cant. I can only fold my skin on upper eyelid.
> ...


I have low set supraorbitals but literally 0 supra fat so it doesn't look good. I literally see the contour of my inner corner supraorbital( you know that above medial canthus and IT looks disgusting.
I Hope fat graft will fix it completly


----------



## Deleted member 8172 (Oct 8, 2020)

I have that


----------

